# Advice for a filter



## poolguyjason (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm going to purchase a tank around 120-200 Gallons this saturday, depending on the prices, and I would really like to do a sand bottom. What type of filter would you recommend for sand substrate?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

A good skimmer.
What are you going to put in it?



Kim


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Skimmer is a waste of money for a fresh water aquarium.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You are going to want 2 canisters or a large sump/wet-dry filter. Stocking will depend on type though. Cichlids are messy so canisters are a boon IME as they are great for mechanical filtration.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, I'm having a blonde week


Kim


----------



## poolguyjason (Jan 24, 2006)

The plan is to put in my Fahaka Puffer, Shovelnose Catfish, and a few Synodontis Catfish


----------

